# New to forum



## Fishman1113 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi all. Im new to the forum. Ive only been bow hunting for two years now. I grew up on a farm in Pennsylvania, and had bows for target shooting. I got out of it for several years, but am happy to be back shooting. See you all on the forums. 

Brent


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Brent.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome to Archery Talk Brent. Keep 'em in the middle, Lonnie


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

:set1_signs009:Welcome Friend!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Fishman1113 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

WELCOME TO AT THERE IS A LOT OF NICE PEOPLE HERE:welcome::welcome:


----------



## Fishman1113 (Jan 25, 2011)

> WELCOME TO AT THERE IS A LOT OF NICE PEOPLE HERE


Thank you, I am finding that out. Not to mention quite helpful. I am getting ready to purchase my first new bow since I was 12, and everyone is great. I feel like I'm asking dumb questions but everyone is awesome. Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------

